# Ibew



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Birdonawire said:


> Does anyone know If apprentices get paid while in the class room



Here they do not. They work during the day and go to school at night.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

not here either


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

In Chicago we do, lu134.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

We used to in England!! Don't know about here..


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Birdonawire said:


> Does anyone know If apprentices get paid while in the class room


Why? Do you feel like it should be compensated time?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

local 150 outside of 134, do not get paid.

I think 134 is one of the few


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not here.


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

Local 20 DFW area nope..you lose a day of work every two weeks for school.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> local 150 outside of 134, do not get paid.
> 
> I think 134 is one of the few


 
Not "true"

If you ask the training director he will explain that years ago they gave us a "raise" in order to compensate for the time lost while in the classroom.

Do we get those hours on our paycheck? no. but supposedly we do get compensation...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not in CA.

~Matt


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

In Philadelphia, they do. (Local 98)


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think they collect unemployment here.. Could be wrong though.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Local 26 washington DC they do.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

what the hell is a paycheck?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

brian john said:


> Local 26 washington DC they do.


I should add this is for the apprentices attending daytime classes, when you do night classes they are not paid.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't imagine getting paid in class. I have 1 day class a week, on a Tuesday, and I'm paying outta pocket for it.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

brian john said:


> I should add this is for the apprentices attending daytime classes, when you do night classes they are not paid.


Yes, this is also the same for Chicago Lu 134.


----------



## Chief_Triangle (Sep 4, 2010)

Usually have classes once a week, but many times even twice a week. For four hours each night. Its all on our own time. But the schooling is free so I cant see anything to complain about. Yes its a bitch going, but we all have to jump through the hoops. Local 426.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I offer paying for any classes that will improve a worker. But I prefer the men take classes at the hall if offered. I had one guy refuse to take a Saturday class I was paying for (Soares Grounding), because I would not pay for OT.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

brian john said:


> I offer paying for any classes that will improve a worker. But I prefer the men take classes at the hall if offered. I had one guy refuse to take a Saturday class I was paying for (Soares Grounding), because I would not pay for OT.


 
wow
some people just do not get it


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Just go non union and you'll get paid. I do


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Local 332 pays it's 1st and 2nd year apprentices a stipend for completing a semester. the first two years are mandatory day school. I think the stipend is $900 for 2 weeks, which is about equal to two weeks unemployment.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Our apprentices don't get paid. In fact, they pay a monthly tuition of $50. We have a small local with pretty high unemployment... not much revenue coming in for the apprenticeship.

I'm a teacher for our program and I had to take a teaching pay cut this year. Fortunately we recently got a tenant for the unoccupied portion of our classroom building, so that will help offset some of the facility costs and hopefully enable us to get some new materials in class.

We have night school too; Tuesday and Thursday nights. Plus an occasional Saturday class.


----------

